# Raten kaufen



## Bubedi (9. August 2017)

Hallo, ich hab lange überlegt aber ich glaube ich werde mir jetzt eine PS4 auf raten kaufen. Die Ps4 alleine wäre nicht das problem ich brauch dazu eigentlich auch nen neuen fernseher. Würdet ihr zu so etwas raten oder eher nicht und wenn ja wo kann man sowas machen? Und muss man dann zinsen bezahlen und wie lange zahlt man sowas ab? 

Lg


----------



## McDrake (9. August 2017)

Bubedi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab lange überlegt aber ich glaube ich werde mir jetzt eine PS4 auf raten kaufen. Die Ps4 alleine wäre nicht das problem ich brauch dazu eigentlich auch nen neuen fernseher. Würdet ihr zu so etwas raten oder eher nicht und wenn ja wo kann man sowas machen? Und muss man dann zinsen bezahlen und wie lange zahlt man sowas ab?
> 
> Lg



Wenn man nicht genug Geld für eine PS4 hat, dann sollte mans lassen, finde ich.
Zumal die Games danach ja auch noch was kosten. Willst du die auch in Raten zahlen?
Bin so oder so kein Freund von solchen Dingen wie Kredit aufnehmen und Ratenzahlung.
Kommt natürlich auf das Volumen an. Bei einem Hauskauf ist das schon was anderes. Aber für sowas?
Das ist ja keine Investition in die Zukunft.
Entweder man hat das Geld gespart, oder man leistet sich das Teil nicht (bzw fängt an zu sparen).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2017)

Bubedi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab lange überlegt aber ich glaube ich werde mir jetzt eine PS4 auf raten kaufen. Die Ps4 alleine wäre nicht das problem ich brauch dazu eigentlich auch nen neuen fernseher. Würdet ihr zu so etwas raten oder eher nicht und wenn ja wo kann man sowas machen? Und muss man dann zinsen bezahlen und wie lange zahlt man sowas ab?
> 
> Lg


Kann man machen. Ich habs mal bei meinem letzten Online-Fernseher-Kauf getan. Nicht weil ich nicht das Geld bereits verfügbar hatte, sondern weil ich über den Finanzkauf nochmal ein Paar Prozente sparen konnte.

Bei mir erfolgte die Ratenzahlung über Commerz Finanz. Du suchst dir dann deine Wunschlaufzeit der Ratenzahlung aus - gewisse Zeiträume können sogar zinsfrei sein -, und die Bank zieht dann im regelmäßigen Monatsabstand die jeweilige Monatsrate bis zur allerletzten ab, so dass der Finanzkauf automatisch abgeschlossen wird.

Hab gute Erfahrung damit gemacht, verlief bei mir ohne Probleme. Du musst nur schauen wo du einkaufen willst und ob der jeweilige Shop eine Finanzkauf-Option (und durch wen) anbietet.

Allerdings muss ich Drake ein wenig zustimmen, wenn du nicht gerade eine mordsteure Glotze dazu brauchst würde ich noch ein Paar Monate warten und versuchen Stück für Stück was beiseite zu legen. Wobei ich deine finanzielle Situation nicht kenne, letztendlich ist es deine eigene Entscheidung.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Booman90 (9. August 2017)

Stimme McDrake zu. 

In der Zeit wo du lange überlegt hast, hättest du auch schon anfange können zu sparen. Ich weiß ja nicht was du vom Beruf her bist, oder ob du Schüler, Auszubildener oder Student bist. Aber ich finde es ist immer besser so etwas '' großes kleines'' komplett zu bezahlen, denn dann kann man es als sein Eigen nennnen, als wenn man es auf Raten zahlt. Deshalb einfach mal 1-2 Monate drauf sparen bzw. Joben. Ich mein in der Vergangenheit gab es ja immer wieder mal sehr gute Angebote bei Media Markt. Zum Beispiel PS4 1TB + Controller + 4 Spiele für 200 und n parr zerknetschte. Das wird sich in den nächsten Monaten auch nicht ändern, zumal ja auch wieder Weihnachten vor der Tür steht.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (9. August 2017)

Bubedi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab lange überlegt aber ich glaube ich werde mir jetzt eine PS4 auf raten kaufen. Die Ps4 alleine wäre nicht das problem ich brauch dazu eigentlich auch nen neuen fernseher. Würdet ihr zu so etwas raten oder eher nicht und wenn ja wo kann man sowas machen? Und muss man dann zinsen bezahlen und wie lange zahlt man sowas ab?
> 
> Lg



Wenn ich wenig Geld hätte, würde ich eine "gebrauchte" PS4 bei den Amazon Warehousedeals kaufen und einen 27 Zoll Monitor dazu nehmen. Die PS4 kostet dort nicht viel und Du hast 2 Jahre Gewährleistung bei Amazon, die sicher mehr wert sind als das lumpige Jahr Garantie von Sony. Ich habe mir eine PS4 1216A für 119 Euro gekauft und die war tip top.

Bei Monitoren musst Du einfach mal die Augen offen halte, sind öfter welche im Angebot. Ich habe vor 2 Wochen bei Media Markt einen 27er von Acer für 95 Euro bekommen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2017)

von Raten bin ich kein Fan, wenn dir die PS4 zu teuer ist, dann warte halt bis ein Elektromarkt die mal wieder zu nem großen Rabatt raushaut (vielleicht kurz vor oder eher noch nach Weihnachten) oder hol dir bei einem seriösen(!) SecondHand-Händler ne gebrauchte Konsole (aber bitte nicht beim Abzock-Verein Gamestop  lieber bei einem kleinen selbstständigen Händler, gibt es ja in fast jeder etwas größeren Stadt mindestens einen)


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2017)

Du musst halt SICHER sein, dass du es abbezahlen kannst und nicht dauernd neue Sachen "kaufen", für die erneut Raten fällig werden.

Einige Shops bieten auch Null Prozent Zins an, da musst du dann ausrechnen, ob es nicht trotzdem teurer ist als ein anderer Shop mit zB 8% Zinsen.

Wenn Zinsen anfallen, dann hängt es von der Laufzeit ab, wie viel Du insgesamt draufzahlst. Die Shops haben dafür aber normalerweise dann einen Rechner, so dass du die Monatsraten-Preise erfährst je nach dem, wie viele Monate du auswählst. Dann hast du zB 30 Euro für 24 Monate, also 40x24 = 720€. Wenn es bei Direktkauf nur 600€ kostet, zahlst du also 120€ drauf, das wären 20% . nur als Beispiel.

So oder so wirst du aber zuerst überprüft, ob du auch "Kreditwürdig" bist - ein Ratenkauf könnte dann unter Umständen auch verweigert werden, oder das "Angebot" teurer werden, also höhere Zinsen.


WENN du ein sicheres Einkommen hast, um das abzubezahlen, vlt auch mal Geld geschenkt bekommst zB zum Geburtsstag oder Weihnachten, dann kannst Du auch einfach das Konto überziehen. Denn da hast du zwar nen hohen Dispo-Zins, allerdings wird der Betrag, auf den der Zins anfällt, ja dauernd weniger, und jeweils am Monatsanfang, wenn Deine Einnahmen kommen, bist du dann auch oft eine Weile nicht im Minus, so dass Du auch irgendwann nur noch ein paar Tage pro Monat im Minus bist und nur darauf Zinsen zahlst. In der Summe ist das oft billiger als wenn du das per Ratenzahlung für 6-8% machst.


Du musst das aber auch ausrechnen, zumindest ungefähr. Und wie gesagt: nicht zu viel auf Raten kaufen UND auch dran denken, dass du vlt. mal Geld für eine Reparatur für irgendwas brauchst.


----------



## McDrake (9. August 2017)

Bei der Ratenzahlung dann auch noch zu beachten: Weiterverkaufen ist da halt in der Zeit nicht (wenn man schnell Geld für was WICHTIGES braucht).
Bei der Rechnung von Herb gehört die Konsole erst in zwei Jahren dir. Dann hast Du 720.- bezahlt, für ein Ding, dass dann noch 400.- wert ist.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei der Ratenzahlung dann auch noch zu beachten: Weiterverkaufen ist da halt in der Zeit nicht (wenn man schnell Geld für was WICHTIGES braucht).
> Bei der Rechnung von Herb gehört die Konsole erst in zwei Jahren dir. Dann hast Du 720.- bezahlt, für ein Ding, dass dann noch 400.- wert ist.


 naja, das ist jetzt aber eine sehr BWLer-lastige Ansicht. Wenn man das Ding zu Hause stehen hat und es benutzen darf, dann "gehört" es einem gefühlt auch, egal ob es rein rechtlich noch nicht Dein Eigentum ist. Und was das nach 2 Jahren wert ist, spielt doch eh keine Rolle, außer man würde es verkaufen wollen. Und der Wertverlust: dafür hat man ja auch 2 Jahre lang spielen können...


----------



## nevermind85 (9. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, das ist jetzt aber eine sehr BWLer-lastige Ansicht. Wenn man das Ding zu Hause stehen hat und es benutzen darf, dann "gehört" es einem gefühlt auch, egal ob es rein rechtlich noch nicht Dein Eigentum ist.



Das ist überhaupt nicht egal... kann der Schuldner den Kredit nicht mehr bedienen und er hat den Gegenstand, der ggf. unter Eigentumsvorbehalt steht (das dürfte bei diesen Krediten eher die Regel sein) verkauft, kommen noch ganz Dinge zum tragen. Das ist eine strafbare Handlung und in der Situation sollte man sich dann doch gut überlegen, ob man lieber Post vom Gerichtsvollzieher oder vom Gericht erhalten will.


----------



## McDrake (9. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, das ist jetzt aber eine sehr BWLer-lastige Ansicht. Wenn man das Ding zu Hause stehen hat und es benutzen darf, dann "gehört" es einem gefühlt auch, egal ob es rein rechtlich noch nicht Dein Eigentum ist. Und was das nach 2 Jahren wert ist, spielt doch eh keine Rolle, außer man würde es verkaufen wollen. Und der Wertverlust: dafür hat man ja auch 2 Jahre lang spielen können...



Ja klar


Es ging mir hauptsächlich, um den Hinweis, dass sich das Ding nicht so einfach wieder zu Geld machen lässt. Und wenn man die PS4 auf Raten kaufen muss(?), deutete das halt darauf hin, dass flüssige Mittel nicht im Überfluss vorhanden sind.
Und eben: Spiele kosten dann ja auch noch was. Die wollen ja auch noch gekauft werden, denn sonst macht eine PS4 nicht viel Sinn


----------



## Wubaron (9. August 2017)

Interessant ist auch wie die aktuelle Zinslage ist. Wie viel Zinsen bekommt man auf Erspartes? Wie viel Zinsen muss man für den Kredit zahlen? Aktuell bekommt man auf Erspartes ja kaum was, erst recht wenn man für so kurzfristige Sachen das Geld auf Tagesgeldkonten anspart. Wenn man dann eine 0% Finanzierung bekommen kann, warum nicht. In so einer Konstellation ist die Ratenzahlung etwa wie "Rückwärtssparen".
*ABER:* Im Gegensatz zum Sparen ist die Ratenzahlung etwas verbindliches was man nicht so einfach stoppen kann wenn man das Geld für was anderes benötigt. Vor allem wenn man anfängt viel auf Raten zu kaufen, kann man schnell den Überblick verlieren und so sein monatliches Budget sprengen. Und 12 oder gar 24 Monate können verdammt lange sein wenn man plötzlich extrem sparsam leben muss.


----------



## Loosa (9. August 2017)

Ich persönlich mag auch keine Ratenzahlungen. Lieber spare ich erst etwas und besitze es dann auf einen Schlag. Mal mit Ausnahme von großen Anschaffungen oder vielleicht Handyverträgen (bei meinem letzten waren Raten insgesamt günstiger).

Grundsätzlich ist gegen Raten nichts einzuwenden. Man muss nur _wirklich aufpassen_, dass man sich damit nicht übernimmt. Gerade bei Berufseinsteigern oder Geringverdienern sind Finanzierungen sehr oft der Einstieg in Überschuldung und Privatinsolvenz. Vor allem wenn es nicht nur bei der einen Sache bleibt. Hier noch was dazu und dieses Angebot nutzen... sind ja nur ein paar Euro im Monat. Vielleicht noch eine unerwartete, notwendige Anschaffung. Und plötzlich fressen einem die Raten das Konto leer und man wird von den Überziehungszinsen erschlagen.

Sich auf Pump problemlos Dinge kaufen zu können heißt halt nicht, dass man sie sich auch leisten kann.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt nicht egal... kann der Schuldner den Kredit nicht mehr bedienen und er hat den Gegenstand, der ggf. unter Eigentumsvorbehalt steht (das dürfte bei diesen Krediten eher die Regel sein) verkauft, kommen noch ganz Dinge zum tragen. Das ist eine strafbare Handlung und in der Situation sollte man sich dann doch gut überlegen, ob man lieber Post vom Gerichtsvollzieher oder vom Gericht erhalten will.


 häh?  ^^  ich hab doch gar kein Wort zum Verkauf gesagt ^^   es ging mir einzig darum, dass es aus Sicht des "Käufers" egal ist, ob es ihm rein rechtlich erst nach Ablauf der Ratenzahlung gehört - natürlich für den Fall, dass er es NICHT verkauft, das ist doch logisch. Das klang halt bei Drake anders, da kam es für mich wie eine Kritik rüber nach dem Motto "wenn es dann endlich Dir gehört, isses nur noch 400€ wert - und da kannst du auch gleich warten und es gebraucht für 400€ kaufen statt Ratenkauf"



@Loosa: genau so sieht es aus. Zu viel ist schlecht - aber wenn man was mit zB 20-30€, vlt sogar 40€ pro Monat als Rate, hat, was bei ner PS4 + "normales" TV-Gerät realistisch erscheint: das wäre zur größten Not selbst dann noch zu stemmen, wenn man auf Hartz IV fällt. Und ebenfalls sollte man halt überlegen, ob man nicht gute Freunde oder Verwandte hat, die im schlimmsten Fall aushelfen. Für ne Privatinsolvenz muss man aber echt schon ne riesen Menge Kram auf Pump anschaffen und sich komplett übernehmen, so was würde ich aber nicht bei jemandem vermuten, der hier extra fragt, wie es mit Ratenkauf aussieht. Bei so einer Frage riecht es eher nach dem "ersten Mal" 


*ach ja, noch was @Bubedi*: du weißt, dass du für Multiplayer auch noch ein Playstation Plus-Abo brauchst? Das kostet pro Jahr auch nochmal 50€


----------



## Spassbremse (9. August 2017)

Ich weiß, das ist eher eine Frage der persönlichen Philosophie, aber ich würde mir niemals Konsumgüter "auf Pump" kaufen, das mache ich wenn, dann nur bei Investionsgütern (wie z. B. ein Auto, das für die eigene Arbeit unverzichtbar wäre).

Sinnvoller erscheint mir da eher eine "eiserne" Finanzreserve, um im Fall des Falles gewünschte, evtl. auch notwendige Reparaturen/Neuanschaffungen problemlos durchführen zu können.


----------



## nevermind85 (10. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> häh?  ^^  ich hab doch gar kein Wort zum Verkauf gesagt ^^   es ging mir einzig darum, dass es aus Sicht des "Käufers" egal ist, ob es ihm rein rechtlich erst nach Ablauf der Ratenzahlung gehört - natürlich für den Fall, dass er es NICHT verkauft, das ist doch logisch. Das klang halt bei Drake anders, da kam es für mich wie eine Kritik rüber nach dem Motto "wenn es dann endlich Dir gehört, isses nur noch 400€ wert - und da kannst du auch gleich warten und es gebraucht für 400€ kaufen statt Ratenkauf"



Du hast Recht, Du selbst hast das nicht gesagt, habe da die Aussage von McDrake mit einfließen lassen 
Aber abwegig ist es nun auch nicht, wenn der TE jetzt schon nicht genug Geld hat, dass er dann die PS4 oder whatever wieder abtreten muss, um für Wichtigeres Geld zu haben. Darum ging es mir


----------



## Bubedi (10. August 2017)

Ja ihr habt schon recht! Ich bin sonst auch kein Fan von Schulden aber im Moment spielen alle meine Freunde zusammen und ich habe dann immer das Nachsehen. Wollte einfach nicht so lange warten aber ich könnte ja z.B. auf jetzt Finanzieren und wenn ich dann z.B. an Weihnachten Geld bekomme könnte ich dann den Rest bezahlen!


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. August 2017)

Bubedi schrieb:


> Ja ihr habt schon recht! Ich bin sonst auch kein Fan von Schulden aber im Moment spielen alle meine Freunde zusammen und ich habe dann immer das Nachsehen. Wollte einfach nicht so lange warten aber ich könnte ja z.B. auf jetzt Finanzieren und wenn ich dann z.B. an Weihnachten Geld bekomme könnte ich dann den Rest bezahlen!



Von was für einer Summe reden wir eigentlich überhaupt? Normale Ps4? Slim? 500GB? 1TB? PS4 Pro? Was für ein TV? Welche Größe? 400 Euro Chinabomber oder was gutes mit 4k + echtem HDR? Wieviel kannst Du monatlich zahlen?


----------



## Bubedi (10. August 2017)

Am liebsten hätte ich natürlich die PS4 Pro aber das muss nicht unbedingt sein. Dazu würde ich mir tatsächlich nen günstigen UHD Fernseher holen so für ca 400€* im Moment könnte ich Monatlich so um die 50-60€*verschmerzen aber ich bekommen ja z.B. zu Weihnachten noch Geld geschenkt, da könnte ich dann schon auch noch mal 300€*auf einmal abbezahlen


----------



## McDrake (10. August 2017)

Ah.. Gruppenzwang
Kann ich aber nachvollziehen.


Fänd dann, aber eine PRO ungerechtfertigt.
Und warum einen UHD-TV?
Wegen sowas (noch mehr) Schulden machen als notwendig, wäre nicht mal unklug, sondern dumm.
Wenn Du im "normalen" Segment bleibst (also eine einfache PS4 und einen FHD-TV) dann kommst du günstiger davon.

Den Luxus eines UHD und einer High-End-Konsole kannst du dir mal leisten, wenn du genug verdienst.
Was willst Du dir mit deinem ersten Lohn kaufen?
Ein Haus?


----------



## Bubedi (10. August 2017)

Ja wie gesagt, die Pro muss nicht unbedingt sein. Hmm okay ich denke ich werde mich mal ein bisschen über die Aktuellen unterschiede und Preise von UHD und FHD  Fernsehern informieren und dann entscheiden, was ich mache! Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Ratschläge! Werde die ganze Sache nochmal überdenken und dann schauen was das beste ist!


----------



## McDrake (10. August 2017)

Bubedi schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, die Pro muss nicht unbedingt sein. Hmm okay ich denke ich werde mich mal ein bisschen über die Aktuellen unterschiede und Preise von UHD und FHD  Fernsehern informieren und dann entscheiden, was ich mache! Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Ratschläge! Werde die ganze Sache nochmal überdenken und dann schauen was das beste ist!



Denk am besten drei Monat nach, mach Sommerjobs (leider schon beinahe vorbei, oder?) und zahl alles im November.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (10. August 2017)

Bubedi schrieb:


> Am liebsten hätte ich natürlich die PS4 Pro aber das muss nicht unbedingt sein. Dazu würde ich mir tatsächlich nen günstigen UHD Fernseher holen so für ca 400€* im Moment könnte ich Monatlich so um die 50-60€*verschmerzen aber ich bekommen ja z.B. zu Weihnachten noch Geld geschenkt, da könnte ich dann schon auch noch mal 300€*auf einmal abbezahlen



Dann würde ich bei meinem ersten Vorschlag bleiben. Mit einem 400 Euro UHD Tv hast Du nicht viel von einer Pro. Die Pro kann eh schon nur Fake 4k und bei einem billig Tv hast Du dann, wenn überhaupt, auch nur Fake HDR dazu und vermutlich noch Input Lag.

Ne gebrauchte PS4 + 27 Zoll Monitor + ein Jahr PS+ sind knappe 300 Euro. 
PS4 Pro + UHD TV + ein Jahr PS+ sind knappe 800 Euro für fast das gleiche Spielerlebnis.

Alternativ: Du bist bis jetzt ja auch schon 4 Jahre ohne PS4 und dicken TV ausgekommen. Spar bis Weihnachten jeden Monat 60 Euro + das Weihnachtsgeld und Du hast 600 Euro zu Verfügung. Dafür gibt es sicher einer brauchbaren Full HD Tv und eine PS4 Slim. ich persönlich würde eine Slim einer Pro sowieso vorziehen.

Als kleiner Tipp noch: Media Markt haut um die Weihnachtszeit seit Jahren 60 Euro Gutscheine für 50 Euro raus. Damit decke ich mich immer ein, damit kannst Du nochmal gutes Geld sparen. Ich habe jetzt noch genug von 2016 übrig, um die Xbox One S direkt bei Release für knappe 417 statt 499 Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2017)

Bubedi schrieb:


> Ja ihr habt schon recht! Ich bin sonst auch kein Fan von Schulden aber im Moment spielen alle meine Freunde zusammen und ich habe dann immer das Nachsehen. Wollte einfach nicht so lange warten aber ich könnte ja z.B. auf jetzt Finanzieren und wenn ich dann z.B. an Weihnachten Geld bekomme könnte ich dann den Rest bezahlen!


UHD würde ich zu so einem Preis nicht nehmen, 400-500€ sind echt die ALLERbilligsten mit UHD. Da bekommst du zu dem Preis einen qualitativ besseren Full-HD-TV, und die "Vorteile" von UHD sind bei Games ohnehin nur minimal, vor allem wenn du vlt eh vom Sitzabstand her kaum was von UHD siehst. Die Werbefilme, die zB bei Saturn auf UHD-TVs laufen, sehen halt klasse aus, sind aber auch extrem daraufhin abgestimmt, und die PS4 Pro bietet ja eh kein "echtes" 4K. 

Zu den Raten: bei solchen Ratenverträgen kannst du nicht zwischendurch einen größeren Teil abbezahlen, d.h. zu Weihnachten Geld bekommen und "den Rest zahlen" geht nicht. Aber sagen wir mal, du bekommst zu Weihnachten 300€ und PS4 + TV kosten dich zusammen 700€, und du kannst jeden Monat 50€ "sparen" plus zu Weihnachten die 300€. Wenn du dann jetzt einfach mit Kontoüberziehen kaufst, dann sieht Dein Schuldenkonto so aus:

August: -700€
September: -650€
Oktober: -600€
November: -550€
Dezember: -500€
Januar: -150€
Februar: -100€
März: -50€
April: 0€

Also 9 Monate bis 0€, und falls du vlt. mal doch 10-20€ mehr sparen kannst, bist du auch schon früher auf Null. Ebenso wirst du in den letzten paar Monaten auch nicht den ganzen Monat im Minus sein, da Du ja irgendein Einkommen hast, das erst mal auf dem Konto ist. Die Dispozinssätze bei Banken sind idr zwischen 8 und 12 Prozent. Bei 12% zahlst du dann - wenn du doch den GANZEN Monat im Minus wärst mit den oben genannten Beträgen - ca 35€ an Zinsen für die 9 Monate. Da kannst du ja dann mal schauen, was ein Shop mit Ratenkauf verlangt (idR bieten die nur Finanzierungen mit mind 12 Monaten Laufzeit an, oder zB Media Markt mind 10 Monate), und auch aufpassen, dass da nicht eine Bearbeitungsgebühr dazukommt ist. 

Wenn du Dir dann sicher bist, dass es Dir das wert ist, um früher mit Deinen Kumpels zocken zu können als wenn du erst alles zusammensparst, kannst du das machen. Aber vorher informieren, wie Dein Dispo aussieht! Nicht dass Du GAR keinen hast und bei Überziehen dann einen "Dispo überzogen"-Hammerzins zahlen musst.


----------



## nevermind85 (10. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...



Hat der TE gesagt, wie alt er/sie ist? Falls Minderjährig (darauf lassen zumindest für mich die 60€/ Monat schließen), fällt der Dispo schonmal weg. Eine Finanzierung bedarf immerhin noch einer Zustimmung des gesetzlichen Vormundes; wobei ich dann eher versuchen würde, von den Eltern das Geld zu leihen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Hat der TE gesagt, wie alt er/sie ist? Falls Minderjährig (darauf lassen zumindest für mich die 60€/ Monat schließen), fällt der Dispo schonmal weg.


 jemand, der nach Abzug seiner normalen Lebenshaltung am Monatsende 50-60€ über hat, kann also kein Erwachsener oder Student mit Einkommen sein? ^^  Du lebst aber in einer schönen Welt... 

aber klar: wenn er unter 16 ist, wird er wohl keinen Dispo haben. Ab 16 kann der freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## nevermind85 (11. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jemand, der nach Abzug seiner normalen Lebenshaltung am Monatsende 50-60€ über hat, kann also kein Erwachsener oder Student mit Einkommen sein? ^^



Doch, aber ganz ehrlich? Von so einer Person würde ich eher nicht erwarten, dass sie hier nach für und wieder einer Finanzierung fragt 



Herbboy schrieb:


> aber klar: wenn er unter 16 ist, wird er wohl keinen Dispo haben. Ab 16 kann der freigeschaltet werden.



Du meinst unter 18 Jahren oder? Dispo ist ein Kredit; Kreditgeschäfte mit Minderjährigen ist m.E. nicht zulässig in de. Ausnahmen setzen eine Zustimmung der Eltern UND des Vormundschaftsgericht voraus


----------



## Nemesis447 (11. August 2017)

bei 60€ im Monat, egal ob berufstätig oder Schüler/Student/Azubi, sollte man sich allerdings die Frage gefallen lassen wozu man unbedingt ne PS4 und nen UHD Fernseher braucht. Wäre ich in so einer finanziellen Situation, würde mir eine gebrauchte PS3 für 50 Euro und nen günstiger TV vollkommen reichen, um mal entspannt nach der Arbeit oder so ne runde zu daddeln. Dafür braucht man nicht unbedingt das neuste auf dem Markt, zumal das Geld nicht vorhanden ist. Als ich Lehrling war hatte ich auch ne alte Krücke als PC und nen veralteten Röhrenmonitor. Hat mir damals aber ausgereicht. Und selbst heute wo ich genug Geld hab brauch ich nicht unbedingt nen UHD Fernseher....


----------



## McDrake (11. August 2017)

Noch ein kurze Nachfrage:
Was für Spiele sind denn das, welche Deine Freunde spielen?
Wenns Fifa, COD, oder was auch immer ist, lohnt es sich ja jetzt eh nicht mehr gross, da die sicherlich auf die neuste Version umsteigen werden.
Und dann gibts, sofern du unbedingt ne neue PS4 willst, sicherlich mit den Titeln auch wieder Bundles.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Doch, aber ganz ehrlich? Von so einer Person würde ich eher nicht erwarten, dass sie hier nach für und wieder einer Finanzierung fragt


 Wieso nicht? Ich wusste damals mit Anfang 20 und Job auch noch nicht, wie man einen Ratenkauf am besten angeht (brauchte damals einen PC) und was man beachten muss usw. , und ich hab "sogar" Abitur  



> Du meinst unter 18 Jahren oder? Dispo ist ein Kredit; Kreditgeschäfte mit Minderjährigen ist m.E. nicht zulässig in de. Ausnahmen setzen eine Zustimmung der Eltern UND des Vormundschaftsgericht voraus


 unter 18 muss natürlich ein Einverständnis der Eltern vorliegen.


----------



## nevermind85 (11. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Ich wusste damals mit Anfang 20 und Job auch noch nicht, wie man einen Ratenkauf am besten angeht (brauchte damals einen PC) und was man beachten muss usw. , und ich hab "sogar" Abitur



Er/Sie hat ja nicht gefragt, wie man das angeht, sondern ob die User hier dazu (Achtung Wortspiel) raten... 
Wie dem auch sei, auf mich macht der TE einfach den Eindruck, als wäre er noch minderjährig..




Herbboy schrieb:


> unter 18 muss natürlich ein Einverständnis der Eltern vorliegen.



Wie schon geschrieben, das reicht nicht aus. Die Zustimmung muss auch vom Vormundschaftsgericht kommen, sonst ist der Dispo tabu.


----------



## BlunzVonSepp (11. August 2017)

Ich würds nicht tun. Ich weiß es heißt für dich in den sauren Apfel zu beißen - Aber Konsum auf Pump ist generell eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft. Leg dir die 60€ monatlich auf die Seite und ich bin mir fast sicher dass dir die Sachen zu Weihnachten fast hinterhergeworfen werden (in Bundles mit aktuellen Spielen etc.) Noch dazu ist die Elektronikwelt recht schnelllebig - wer weiß was um die Weihnachtszeit released wird - und da wird sicher was dabei sein das deine Freunde spielen werden. 
In direkter Relation zu einem Kreditkauf würd ich den Wiederverkaufswert nach Ratenzahlung nehmen. Je nach Version wird die PS4 meist neu, mit Garantie etc bei Ebay um die 300€ und weniger gehandelt. Wenn du 60€ im Monat wirklich verkraften kannst, würd ich dir generell anraten jeden Monat 60€ auf ein täglich fälliges Ansparkonto zu legen (hättest du das vor einem Jahr gemacht, hättest du die Frage heut z.B vielleicht nicht einmal stellen müssen). Tu dir selbst den Gefallen und geh für Unterhaltung keine Verbindlichkeiten ein (:


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, das reicht nicht aus. Die Zustimmung muss auch vom Vormundschaftsgericht kommen, sonst ist der Dispo tabu.


 also, ich bin mit eigentlich sicher, dass ich damals mit 16 ein Girokonto bekam und gleich nen Dispo dazu, halt "nur" 500 DM. Kann aber sein, dass ich mich täusche oder es seit damals neue Regelungen gibt


----------



## nevermind85 (14. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, ich bin mit eigentlich sicher, dass ich damals mit 16 ein Girokonto bekam und gleich nen Dispo dazu, halt "nur" 500 DM. Kann aber sein, dass ich mich täusche oder es seit damals neue Regelungen gibt



So ein Konto hatte ich auch, ich glaube ich hatte es sogar schon mit 14 fürs Taschengeld. Dispokredit hatte ich aber definitiv nicht. Anbei mal zu Info, zumindest Stand heute geht das mit dem Dispo nicht ohne Weiteres..

https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...#kreditaufnahmenurmitgerichtlichergenehmigung


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> So ein Konto hatte ich auch, ich glaube ich hatte es sogar schon mit 14 fürs Taschengeld. Dispokredit hatte ich aber definitiv nicht. Anbei mal zu Info, zumindest Stand heute geht das mit dem Dispo nicht ohne Weiteres..
> 
> https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...#kreditaufnahmenurmitgerichtlichergenehmigung


  Bei einem Kredit ist das ganz klar, aber bei einem Dispo bin ich mir nicht so sicher gewesen. Ist zwar auch eine Art Kredit, aber bei quasi Null Einkommen wird der Dispo ohnehin nicht groß sein.


----------



## nevermind85 (15. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei einem Kredit ist das ganz klar, aber bei einem Dispo bin ich mir nicht so sicher gewesen. Ist zwar auch eine Art Kredit, aber bei quasi Null Einkommen wird der Dispo ohnehin nicht groß sein.



Das heißt ja eigentlich auch Dispositionskredit 
Problem bei Minderjährigen ist da ja im Grunde auch nicht die Höhe, sondern dass der Kredit wieder getilgt werden muss. Wobei man jetzt natürlich drüber diskutieren könnte, warum eine Finanzierung legal ist, aber das ist ein anderes Thema... wäre jetzt trotzdem interesant, ob das den TE überhaupt betrifft


----------

